# Part 1 of Summer 2014 Spearfishing Video



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just a little video we put together so far this summer. More footage to come hopefully. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCplRtVObU


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great video!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I seen yall out there before nice video.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That was awesome! 
The slo mo frames were great! 
Looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice vid. Will be look'in for pt2 when you post it. Thanks.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Heck yeah!! Great video!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome!

Jimmy


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the great feedback!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video!!!!.....That was one "furry fad"!!!....LOL!!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I cant believe it took 10 comments before someone mentioned the FAD. 

Looks like that thing has been down there a while...


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

That's AWSOME !


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Great video.


----------

